# Jumping up the wall... literally



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this normal?

After spaying, Zoey has been acting rather strange. She starts to run (between) up door frames situated at the opposite end of the hall way as if she is running for her life. Occasionally, she is not able to run up the door frame (or stop herself in time), so she runs INTO the door frame. It's amusing at the first, but worries me as her behavior persist. Does anybody know if this behavior is actually normal? 

Thanks.
Shirley


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Shirley, I have never seen that happen. How long ago did she get spayed?


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Shirley, I have never seen that happen. How long ago did she get spayed?


Last Tuesday


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

My Jerry used to run uo the door frames when we had the birds..he was trying to catch them

The other day my Minnie who is very nervous natured was startled while near a door frame and she ran right up it.

I thought it was funny, however they do not do it all the time, just those couple times.


----------



## Pepe&Penelope (Nov 2, 2003)

Pepe does the same thing - he just goes crazy and starts climbing the walls. I figure he either saw something move on the wall and wants to catch it, or he's trying to release some energy by bouncing around


----------

